# The government wants to know if you are stockpiling!



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I just recieved a call from a survey group for the US Dept. of Treasury. The lady asked me several questions about direct deposit and how I felt about the government going paperless. Then she asked how prepared I was for natural disasters and if I had stocked up food and water, etc. I said, "a little bit." (as in about a week's worth)

She also asked whether or not we used a bank account and had ready access to cash in case of a natural disaster and couldn't get to the bank!

I just thought this was very interesting. Why does the government want to know if I have cash lying around or if I have "stocked up" for emergencies? I thought it was funny, because what prepper is going to tell the government how many preps they have? Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up. I know, I know, next time I'll just hang up!


----------



## bekab (Oct 14, 2008)

whoa, that's crazy! Sure hope I get a call like that. I want to mess with their heads


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I sure as heck wouldn't be answering any questions on the phone from someone who claimed they were from the Dept of anything!

I'd have hung up!


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree completely that you shouldn't answer any questions from in-bound calls. There are a lot of social engineering types and scammers that use tactics like this.

I would ask for the number to their main office (if you're interested in talking to them at all), confirm that number with outside sources (phonebook, government web site, etc.), and then call the main office and ask for that extension.

Too many tricky types out there asking for data...


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm stock piling a litter of bunnies that I just refuse to butcher in this snow. In the meantime they are eating me out of house and home. Uncle sam is welcome to confiscate that stock pile, lol.

As far as cash on hand, you got to be kidding me. They train us to go electronic then wonder if we have cash? Don't they know about the economy? I'm not sure how far I could get on a jar of loose change but hey, it's worth a try.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ummmm...first thing to jump out at me was wanting to know if you had cash laying around. I might be paranoid, but what an awesome way for a robber to phone ahead and make a reservation. I hope you told her to Get Bent.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Any call I get like that gets a "I'm much too busy right now, sorry" and a hang up.
Anyone asking me how much food and money I have around would raise my hackles. There have been news reports of break ins where all they took was food.


----------



## mscoffee (Jan 9, 2009)

That's a little creepy, what's the gov expecting and not telling us? where did I put my tin foil hat.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

"Why should I? That's what FEMA is for."


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

My first instinct is that this wasn't really the government calling. If they have questions they want to ask, the census is being done this year. Otherwise, it's none of their business.

There are questions Treasury shouldn't be asking. These questions seem more like things FEMA might want to know.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

do you have caller ID and did a number pop up? how do you know for sure that it was the Dept of Treasury other than what someone said on the phone?
I can't think of why the dept of t would be doing this or anyone else either.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

stranger said:


> do you have caller ID and did a number pop up? how do you know for sure that it was the Dept of Treasury other than what someone said on the phone?
> I can't think of why the dept of t would be doing this or anyone else either.


Yes, there was a number on the caller ID and I did call it back after I took the survey. The number was for a survery group (Braun Research) and when I called back I got a recording that told about why they were calling and they seemed very professional. The questions were more about how I felt about the government going paperless (better for the environment) and did I know about the pre-paid Social Security cards. The questions about stockpiling and handy cash were at the end of the survey. Ugh. I hope I didn't just make a big mistake. You never know nowadays.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

You did the best you could at that moment. It likely is what they say it was, though it is easy to spoof caller IDs, set up numbers for inbound calls (GrandCentral anyone?), have assistants on staff to appear like professional pollsters, etc.

However...

I would just recommend that you don't tell anyone about anything. The data gathering and profiling that takes place these days is staggering by both the "good" guys (corporations, politicians, government) and the bad guys.

Information is power and you should release the absolute minimum. It's just a mindset I would call being a "Privacy Grouch." This applies to your doctor, your insurance company, your school, your church, your local government, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Just tell them you need all the help you can get. As for direct deposits I let em throw as much money back into my acc. as they feel they can spare. I don't really object to the taxes I pay, but if they don't need it I can use it!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If I had been in my usual 'state of mind' and I had stayed with the call (in stead of hang up) . . . Ho boy . . they would have gotten some far out answers.
Cash on hand ? . . 'Lets see . . .looks like a dollar two ninty eight............
Prepared ? 'Gots me near a full loaf of bread'
Direct deposit ? 'iffin I can get to the out house in time . . .most times just drop my drawers where I am"

Honest Injin . . I would never fib to a tell-e-phony polester.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

OOOOH please call me. I'd love to tell them that there is no reason to stockpile - Obama is going to take care of me so I don't need that stuff.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Ohmy,JIM, I'm laughing so hard tears are coming to my eyes.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I would have said "not interested" and hung up. Nobody from any government agency or polling place has any business knowing my business...


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Verrry interesting. 

I imagine it was a phishing attempt or a robbery questionnaire... do you have anything of value at home that I might could use... please answer yes or no... :grit:

Hope you didn't give out any real information.

When I'm totally bored, I'll sometimes give in and give out all my personal information to a complete stranger online... If they can understand English, surely they'd never try and use my password and or username. I use some un-nice phrases about their mothers and sisters.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I've participated on both ends of surveys before, being a political science major. My gut tells me that this is a legitimate survey, and not someone trying to "case the joint".

That said, I probably wouldn't answer any of those questions. In fact, any more, I don't answer any surveys. If you go along and start answering questions, then don't answer one about how much food you have or what access to money you have, your silence can tell more than any answer.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

My general response to all unsolicited calls is to inform the caller that this phone line is reserved for use by those who pay for it. And then ask whether someone from their organization has arranged for such use. If not, then please remove this number from your calling list.

By the way, I don't stock up on anything. I ain't got nothing, I don't know nothing, and I won't shoot at nothing.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Prepaid Social Security cards? This sounds so much like a scam.


----------



## oldcj5guy (Jul 24, 2006)

I have enough food in the house to make dinner, and enough cash on hand to go out to breakfast in the morning. Don't believe in keeping any more than that on hand.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

paintlady said:


> Prepaid Social Security cards? This sounds so much like a scam.


I don't want to derail the original thread, so I will post a new one about this but here is a link to get you started.

http://www.usnews.com/articles/busi...ty-debit-cards-7-things-you-need-to-know.html


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

It sure does seem weird to me that the Treasury is engaging in phone surveys about how much cash people have, in a time when it seems the Dept. of Treasury has it's plate full of huge problems and work to do. They are supposed to be figuring out who to hand out all the tax money to, and how fast they get it, and whether or not jets are off the list, and not Swiss retreats, etc. Why would they be asking people if they have cash and food on hand? Oh. Wait.

Do you think they are asking the CEO's of the huge banks and auto companies, etc. if they would accept a pre-paid debit card for their bailout payments?


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

I am not sure why Treasury would be setting this up. I could think of FEMA or DHS but not Treasury.

I learned many things in the military. The MOST important is never volunteer (for) anything.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

My stock response is "We do not participate in surveys. Please remove my number from your list."

I do find it alarming that those kinds of questions are being asked.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't find it ... odd ... that these questions are being asked. The government invested a lot of money in advertising campaigns trying to get Americans to take more responsibility for themselves during emergencies. If memory serves there were ads on how to seal your family into a room, including supplies you should have on hand (I think I remember then stored in a plastic tote) which included plastic for covering the windows, duct tape, water, food, change of clothing.. some other things... all stored under the bed.

So naturally they'd want to know if a) you remember the ads and b) did you take any of the suggestions to heart. They're not asking if you're a prepper... so far out on the bell curve you'll pull the averages up all by yourself. All they want to know is basically are you prepared to take care of yourself during an emergency? Do you have stuff ready to use if you need it?

I would imagine this information would be useful in a real emergency. If statistically county A has 80% of the population saying "yes, we have supplies on hand" and county B has 20% saying "yes, we've got some supplies" aide would arrive first in county B.

If I remember the Katrina thing correctly there were rural areas where help arrived that were genuinely confused by the arrival of small bottles of water and "aide." Or as some guy said into the camera "we don't need this stuff." But, obviously, nobody at the federal level knew that. How would you know that? You'd ask people "are you prepared?"

It is a stupid waste of resources, specifically MY tax dollars, to be sending FEMA into areas they're not needed. I mean for heaven sakes... on paper, if you're a city dweller, it probably looks like you should send help into a place like VT after a major snow storm. And I'm not saying that there isn't the odd unprepared family who could use help. But compared to the number of people who need help in a place like Boston? I mean, I know there are families in VT who don't have woodstoves... but they probably live darn close to someone who has one. 

But if you live in Washington DC, how would you know that? I mean, unless you asked someone?

So no, I would not tell them I have cash in the coffee can or cases under the bed, but I would say "yes, we're prepared to weather an emergency of a week or so." Send the help where it is needed.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

It would be a darn good thing that Roger didn't get that phone call!

He'd have told them where to go!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

NO WAY do I answer surveys. I even had one legitimate survey company send me a five bucks along with a written survey a couple times. Not only did I not answer the survey, I sent the money back to them. Don't want ANY part of that. 

A telephone survey from the government??? No No No. When confronted with a government anything, the best thing you can do is SHADDUP! Need I remind you that Martha Stewart didn't? The government knows what it needs to know for me to get my driver's license and concealed carry permit. When it comes clean where the bailout money went, MAYBE I'll answer a question or two.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

> "We do not participate in surveys. Please remove my number from your list."


Actually, the script you want to use is *"Please place me on your do not call list."* Asking to be removed from their calling list might not work.

http://www.fightidentitytheft.com/junkmail.html


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Here is the press release regarding an upcoming survey from the Treasury, and the purpose behind it:



> Washington â The Treasury Department announced a new research initiative today to examine financial literacy among U.S. adults and how they fare in handling their finances. The study, conducted with the Financial Industry Regulatory Authority Investor Education Foundation, is the first of its kind to focus on adult consumers at both state and national levels.
> 
> The President's Advisory Council on Financial Literacy recommended that the Department consult on the project during the Council's February 2008 meeting. Preliminary survey data is expected to be released to researchers and the general public in early 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Good to know that it is legit, especially so I can remind my family members to not provide any information.

The government has to know that things are going very downhill from here. They might be asking those questions about money and food on hand in order to gauge how big of a problem they're going to have, but that kind of information has a way of being used improperly or ending up in the hands of the wrong people.

Count me out...


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

spiffydave said:


> *The government has to know that things are going very downhill from here. They might be asking those questions about money and food on hand in order to gauge how big of a problem they're going to have*, but that kind of information has a way of being used improperly or ending up in the hands of the wrong people.


That's what I've been thinking. I mean, think about it - our own President is telling us we are on the verge of economic meltdown - does it make sense to form a task force right now to educate Americans about investing??? Unless, of course, the education is something designed to loosen more of our dollars from our fists...?

I sure would like to ask Mr. Iannacola, Jr., Ms. Schapiro, et.al. what they are invested in and how they've been faring lately?


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

Ahhhh! Big brother is so caring for me. Remember, I'm from the government and I'm here to help you.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

pickapeppa said:


> Here is the press release regarding an upcoming survey from the Treasury, and the purpose behind it:



Just give me the money. It does not take a gazillion dollars to figure out that many Americans are financially ignorant. They borrow and spend like the government!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Why not just answer things like...well I don't have enough rootbeer for more than a day but I do have some extra spag. sauce...hmm not to sure about the noodles.

Cash on hand...yeah I have change in a piggy bank and some money in my purse, I think.

Why would we be finacially educated? The schools rely on a certain amount of ignorance to get more funding. In 1970 the levy gives them $.10 per $1000 house value and the house costs $30,000...they need it increased to $.20 per $1000 because costs have gone up in 2009 but they leave out that the house is now worth $300,000.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I wish those were the types of calls I get. I've been bombarded with calls from the state troopers assc. wanting donations, from some idjets warning me my auto warrantee is about to expire (on my 1991 car), and other garbage calls. Most of them are computer generated calls. 

I stayed on the line for one of the auto calls and it said to be removed from their call list press 2. I did, I still get the calls from them. They don't give up!


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Spinner said:


> I wish those were the types of calls I get. I've been bombarded with calls from the state troopers assc. wanting donations, from some idjets warning me my auto warrantee is about to expire (on my 1991 car), and other garbage calls. Most of them are computer generated calls.
> 
> I stayed on the line for one of the auto calls and it said to be removed from their call list press 2. I did, I still get the calls from them. They don't give up!


I live far away from telephone landlines. We only have cell phones. We do not get any sales calls whatsoever. FYI.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

I give them little or no information by giving them disinformation. 

Remember that all the information (data) that you give them goes into a database somewhere. 

How that data is used later, and to what end could be completely different than how and why it was collected in the first place.

Sam


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Huh?!! What!?? Phone's broke! Can't hear ya! What? Hold On! Click.(hang up)

The usual way to respond to such calls. (thanks Pop)

Shelly


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

"Yo no hablo the english" - would be my response, to the pollster!!!!!

There are lots of ways to annoy the telemarkers and poll takers... Ask them to hang on a minute, crank up some loud annoying music, and walk away from the phone for an hour!!!!! It ties up their phone line..

Or ask where your stimulus check is at, repeatedly?? Then you would some cash on hand, to answer their prying questions.. As far as the food questions goes, a couple of cans of pork and beans, cat food, and a can of vienna sausages - is a good answer too...


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=87455


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

radiofish said:


> "Yo no hablo the english" - would be my response, to the pollster!!!!!
> 
> *There are lots of ways to annoy the telemarkers and poll takers... Ask them to hang on a minute, crank up some loud annoying music, and walk away from the phone for an hour!!!!! It ties up their phone line..*
> 
> Or ask where your stimulus check is at, repeatedly?? Then you would some cash on hand, to answer their prying questions.. As far as the food questions goes, a couple of cans of pork and beans, cat food, and a can of vienna sausages - is a good answer too...


I do everything I possibly can to tie up their time when it is convenient for me.

Please hold.
Ask stupid questions.
Give non-sensical answers.
Try to sell them things.
Request call back numbers.
etc...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Cascade Failure said:


> I do everything I possibly can to tie up their time when it is convenient for me.
> 
> Please hold.
> Ask stupid questions.
> ...












If I am forced to listed to bad canned easy listening music while on hold in a corporate computerized phone system, then the pollsters can endure some AC/DC, Alice Cooper, or even Marilyn Manson (If I am feeling really evil, then "The B-52's song Rock Lobster" played over and over again..) with the phone on top of the speaker.....:rock:

Set the CD player to select all tracks plus repeat.... Push play with an evil grin, crank up the volume, and enjoy!!!!

Or one could put on a war movie, crank up the surround sound home theater to the action scenes in the movies like Full Metal Jacket, Battle of the Bulge, Saving Private Ryan, or Patton. Lots of gunfire, explosions, and let George C. Scott yell profanity at them as General Patton....


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

MorrisonCorner said:


> I don't find it ... odd ... that these questions are being asked. The government invested a lot of money in advertising campaigns trying to get Americans to take more responsibility for themselves during emergencies. If memory serves there were ads on how to seal your family into a room, including supplies you should have on hand (I think I remember then stored in a plastic tote) which included plastic for covering the windows, duct tape, water, food, change of clothing.. some other things... all stored under the bed.
> 
> So naturally they'd want to know if a) you remember the ads and b) did you take any of the suggestions to heart. They're not asking if you're a prepper... so far out on the bell curve you'll pull the averages up all by yourself. All they want to know is basically are you prepared to take care of yourself during an emergency? Do you have stuff ready to use if you need it?
> 
> ...


This was what I was thinking.

I remember hearing a .gov marketing woman on coast to coast back in 2002-03. I think she worked for the Ad Council. She said they had a group of emergency management people that coordinated with her to make those Tuna, plastic, duct tape commercials. This was all right after 9/11. She said she was kinda ----ed and upset that 85% of the people surveyed didn't prepare as they were asked by the .gov. Maybe this is sorta the same thing.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I can understand the government thinking "we made those ads.. duct tape and plastic could save lives... what's wrong with the way that we're presenting the message that it isn't getting through? Let's ask.."

I personally didn't stockpile duct tape and plastic because I thought it ridiculous. Taping yourself into a room in an emergency is going to make that big a difference? Maybe in an urban apartment it might buy you a little time, but in a rural area what can reach out and touch me is fire, flood, or radiation. None of which is going to be impressed with plastic and duct tape. If someone calls and asks me I'll tell them so.

For those of you giving wrong answers and refusing to cooperate.. do you also complain when the government makes decisions you don't agree with? If everyone in a given area misrepresents themselves as poorer than they are, money flows in that direction. If everyone claims to be unprepared, resources head there in an emergency. It is self-serving to claim you're helpless and hopeless because the government will field assistance in your general direction during a crisis, but it will probably do so by diluting the effort that should be applied where it is genuinely needed.

Since these things are bell curves I'm not saying you need to announce "we've got supplies and ammo here for the Armageddon, bring it on..." but honestly saying "yes, we're prepared to weather an event for a couple of weeks" isn't going to bring the goon squad down on your wheat berries.

I've seen a lot of whining and griping on this forum about how civilization has changed without any acknowledgement that we are part of civilization and have some obligation towards it.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

One thing I wanted to add.

After Katrina the .gov took three days. That is what should have been expected. They told you it would take that time. Now if those folks had the three days worth of provisions, then even if it took 4 days most folks would have faired much better.

They even tell you to have a bug out bag of sorts. So the .gov isn't that different than the recommendations given here. We only suggest longer time periods. 
Of course here we are as pure as the wind driven snow. The .gov is evil.


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

7.62mmFMJ said:


> I live far away from telephone landlines. We only have cell phones. We do not get any sales calls whatsoever. FYI.


All my wife and I have are cell phones and we get warrenty calls all the time. I asked to be placed on their DNC list.....didn't help!:flame:


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

MorrisonCorner said:


> I can understand the government thinking "we made those ads.. duct tape and plastic could save lives... what's wrong with the way that we're presenting the message that it isn't getting through? Let's ask.."
> 
> I personally didn't stockpile duct tape and plastic because I thought it ridiculous. Taping yourself into a room in an emergency is going to make that big a difference? Maybe in an urban apartment it might buy you a little time, but in a rural area what can reach out and touch me is fire, flood, or radiation. None of which is going to be impressed with plastic and duct tape. If someone calls and asks me I'll tell them so.
> 
> ...


........Of course in the "Peoples Republic of Maine and Vermont" the government can allways be trusted to act in our best interests.:lonergr: I heard on the news that New Hampshire, Maine, and Vermont were the three states with the most non-believers (in God), maybe that has something to do with their belief in the government's ability to take care of them. I could be wrong, I often am!:boring:


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I just say we're on the Do Not Call list and never call this number again. If they say they're with a political organization or non-profit or whatever, I repeat my mantra and hang up.


----------

